
Codatlas: a web-based code search and browsing platform - pcl
https://www.codatlas.com
======
tedyoung
Looks really useful. Tried to provide feedback via the site, but the
"doorbell" script kept locking up my Firefox (v50 on Windows).

~~~
lambdalab
Codatlas team here, sorry that our feedback module is not stable and would you
mind shooting us an email (lambdalab@lambdalab.io) instead? Would love to hear
any feedback you may have for us:)

